# Coughing after being bottle fed!



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok, my 3 week old nubian buckling keeps coughing thru and especially after being bottle fed. He is doing this while attacking the bottle like the milk is not coming out fast enough, but believe me it is! Then when the bottle is sucked dry he continues to cough for a few minutes. Then he goes off playing jumpin around happy as all get up. He does this with every single bottle, since I got him at 1 week old. I have tried, warm bottles and cold bottles, still coughs. Any ideas, is there something I should be worried about? :?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he is eating to fast. Bottle babies are like that --- as long as he doesnt aspirate he should be fine


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks, but how do I know if he aspirates? Dumb question, what is aspirate?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

gets fluid in his lungs 


If he aspirates he will cough and cough like you would if you have water or juice go down "the wrong pipe" - its the bodies response to the drowning feeling. 

It will be a different cough. If that does happen then you will want to watch him for signs of aspirated pneumonia


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok, thanks so much, I love this site!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

You could also use a smaller nipple or a nipple with a smaller hole for now and that should slow him down some.


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

That is what I was planning, I am running to the feed store this afternoon! Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others...make sure the hole isn't to big....it allows to much to come out at once and that is when coughing can occur .... :hug:


----------



## dvfreelancer (Aug 15, 2009)

It's not unusual for Sweet Pea to cough once in a while after a bottle, she even hiccups sometimes. Trying to slow her down just makes her more determined and makes feeding more of chore. She'll start ramming the bottle if it doesn't come out fast enough to suit her.


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

I just wanted to say thanks, got new nipples with smaller holes, more frtustating for him, but no more coughing! Thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Great! Yeah, not uncommon for bottle kids to do that...they just get so excited about their food. lol


----------



## wayne&bernice (Jul 19, 2012)

YES!! My little goat Hollie does that every time she feeds. She's about 4-5 weeks old, and she coughs 2-4 times after eating and it sounds like she's got phlegm. Is that also because she's getting to much milk at once?? Help-Im so worried!!:


----------



## DixiesMomma (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a 1 week old preemie Nigerian dwarf baby. And she coughs during and after bottle feeding as well. A friend who raises goats told me to "burp" her on her side by her lung and she would cough stuff up. But she use to only respond on her right side and now its both sides and more frequent. Is this normal?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. She is getting milk in her lungs. What nipple are you using?


----------

